

If AT&T buys T-Mobile, US back to "Bell East and Bell West" - abraham
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2011/05/if-att-buys-t-mobile-us-back-to-bell-east-and-bell-west.ars

======
Hello_Nurse
I just want to pay less. Having an iphone is like having ANOTHER car payment.
Granted a hyundai car payment, but still a car payment.

